# Need a Turbo Nozzle...Advice



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey everyone. I just upgraded from a 2.3gpm/2600 psi unit to a 4gpm/4200 psi unit. 

I'm really excited to see what kind of increased production it gets me, but I need a recommendation on a Turbo/Rotating/Whirly nozzle for that psi/gpm. My local lowes doesn't carry anything for that output so I need to order something online.

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

http://store.yahoo.com/yhst-6302467517443/50psirotu.html. In case I am wrong with it being the proper nozzle for your machine, the owner typically answers the phone or calls back within minutes if you leave a message. He would give a certain match for what you need. 

Most things pressure washing related can be purchased here. http://pressuretek.com

What are you blasting at with a turbo?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Bought mine at Home Depot a year or so ago. 

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

2nd the home depot, I also seen them at SW


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Closest HD and SW are a little over an hour away, which is why I wanted to order it online 

Most of the houses around me are painted t1-11 and other types of cheap wood siding so I pressure wash almost every house with a turbo nozzle. Wire brushing and a quick sand is typically quicker than scraping loose paint by hand. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Hines Painting said:


> Closest HD and SW are a little over an hour away, which is why I wanted to order it online
> 
> Most of the houses around me are painted t1-11 and other types of cheap wood siding so I pressure wash almost every house with a turbo nozzle. Wire brushing and a quick sand is typically quicker than scraping loose paint by hand. At least that has been my experience.


All my houses are masonry/stucco. Hardly paint any siding at all. So my next comment may be wrong.

But I would think that at 4200 p.s.i., coupled with a turbo nozzle, your gonna be damaging the wood. 


Here is a local store to me that sells online, they have the tips your looking for, higher quality then the HD ones.

http://www.jnequipment.com/pressure_washer_accessory_turbo_tip.php

Also, now that you have more GPM/PSI, have a look at adding a surface cleaner to your arsenal. Awesome for driveways/walkways/patios, etc. Super-fast even cleaning, they're awesome.


----------

